# Train stuttering around the track



## Hogwild81 (Feb 2, 2014)

Alright I'm pretty new at this hobby and I just finished wiring up my table. I did block wiring with single cab and 8 blocks. I did a lot of research before I attempted to even start doing anything wire related. I just tried running a train around the track for the first time earlier today and started off smooth until it got on the other side of the track. It seemed to do this any where except right by the power pack which leads me to believe it is the crappy power pack that I'm using which is the life like blue one. I think its the one that comes in the train sets, but I'm not sure because it was given to me get started. I'm getting ready to order a new one this week anyways, but I wanted to make sure it was the power pack before I start digging through my wiring. Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just a thought....if you are getting a new power pack anyway, wait until you try it out before you do anything to the wiring......you'll save yourself a lot for trouble.......

By your description of the problem, it sounds like it may be a power issue.....


----------



## Hogwild81 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah just did some looking around and found dirty tracks may be some cause so I cleaned the tracks and that solved must of the stuttering but I have two areas on the track where it is still stuttering. One is by a turnout and the other is by a 90° cross so I'm thinking I might need to add a couple drops

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Adding some drops will probably help. Also try some new rail joiners.
They may not be carrying the power very well. You might try just squeezing
the old rail joiners. Just slightly, its easy to crush them so be carefull.
As you know the joiners carry power from piece of track to piece of track.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Also new but went DCC, listened to the advice of the more experienced on the forum. No blocks, just drop power and check each drop for polarity.

DT


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Hogwild81 said:


> Alright I'm pretty new at this hobby and I just finished wiring up my table. I did block wiring with single cab and 8 blocks. I did a lot of research before I attempted to even start doing anything wire related. I just tried running a train around the track for the first time earlier today and started off smooth until it got on the other side of the track. It seemed to do this any where except right by the power pack which leads me to believe it is the crappy power pack that I'm using which is the life like blue one. I think its the one that comes in the train sets, but I'm not sure because it was given to me get started. I'm getting ready to order a new one this week anyways, but I wanted to make sure it was the power pack before I start digging through my wiring. Any help would greatly appreciated.


I didn't read anything about cleaning the wheels yet. Dirty wheels don't always mean erratic operation over the _entire_ track.

- Dad


----------



## flyboy34 (Feb 7, 2014)

I encountered the same issues and a thorough track cleaning and wheel cleaning did the trick for most of the layout. I then encountered issues with the turnouts where the train would stall on the switch. Took a small brush with alcohol and went on the point rails and contact points for the switch and that solved that problem as well.

Clean tracks and wheels are essential to good operation.


----------



## Hogwild81 (Feb 2, 2014)

The alcohol cleaning did the trick

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When I got my N scale from my nephew, 75% of the engines would not run. The others ran sluggish. A couple ran good, I guess he used those more?

My N deal, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158

I took some alcohol and cleaned them up, all but a few run great now. The ones that don't have to be taken apart......someday.

Clean track helped a lot too, that is a must.


----------

